# Blowing the cobwebs out...



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I do this once in a while. I think it keeps everything healthy in my drivetrain. Anybody else? (The pic is a few weeks old - it was taken and I forgot to post. Oh and by the way, closed course, professional driver, etc)


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I thought this was called an Italian tune-up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_tuneup


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

In the navy they call that a "Full Power trial". but the fuel consumption gauge would read something closer to 13 Ft/G.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I do the same. Seems to help clean the sensors.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I do the same just do it auto mode. I do a full throttle thing just about everyday at least once. :grin:


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I guess I could try it out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I hit redline a few times a tank, about every 10,000 miles I will do 30 miles of hilly interstate and leave the transmission M5. My 1.4T seems to be prone to carboning up, probably from spending 98% of its life at less than 2000RPM. Sounds great after 30 minutes above 3000RPM.

I should add I topped off my tank and drove 100 miles in M5 once, still managed within 1MPG of my normal average when I topped off again!!!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just tried it and made the tires come loose in 2nd gear backed off and went again but a little slower on the throttle. Made sure I cooled the engine down after.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't own a diesel at the present time ... but I did own a 1981 Pontiac Grand Prix with 5.7L diesel, non-turbo, and I used to floor that thing on a regular basis to "roll smoke" for people behind me that were tailgating! As for nowadays ... I frequently blow the cobwebs out of every vehicle I drive. (in an approved environment of course)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The power definitely rolls off after about 4500ish


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> The power definitely rolls off after about 4500ish


thats prolly why in auto mode it shifts at around 4500. Kinda hard to keep it wide open in auto mode because I get going to fast pretty quickly


----------

